# Photo Backdrop



## Johnathan (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm sure this has been shared before but I thought I'd pass on the idea for those that could use it. For those that have a wife like mine, make sure you offer to drive your wife to the scrapbook store next time. She will probably be shocked![:0] When there, you will have a wonderful selection of great photo backdrops (large scrapbook paper) for your pens giving them a great professional look. Take the pen along if you want and find a complementing color. Hope this helps. Just be careful, my wife has robbed my scrapbook supply on occasion when she hunting for a certain color and I have it!


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 17, 2008)

on second thought, just raid what she has and save yourself a trip...lol[] just kidding, quality time right?[8D]


----------



## arioux (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the tip.  You can also do a searh in google for free powerpoint template and backgroup.  Thousands of choices there also.

Alfred


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 17, 2008)

Great tip! It will work in your favor. When you ask to go to the woodworker store, she can't refuse.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for both tips !! [8D]


----------

